# [Retro-Test] Die Siedler



## PCGH_Thilo (29. September 2007)

Angesichts des jüngsten Teils... A bisserl Siedler-Retro. Von Ende 1995

*Schöner bauen*

  Die Siedler

  Das deutsche Sofware-Haus Blue Byte war lange Zeit für seine spielerischen Ausflüge in die Zukunft bekannt. Mit den Siedlern machten die Battle-Isle-Produzenten einen hochgelobten Abstecher in mittelalterliche Gefilde.

  Die Siedler sorgten anno 1994 für einen Lichtblick im tiefen Dschungel der strategischen Magerkost und wandten sich an alle angehenden Bau-Ingenieure und Hobby-Strategen. Die Idee, als Herrscher einer Miniaturwelt für die Ausbreitung seiner Untertanen zu sorgen, wurde dabei trotz starker Klassiker-Titel wie Populous oder Sim City sehr erfrischend in Szene gesetzt.

  Die Altpapier-Box von Blue Byte fördert ein dickes Handbuch und zwei Disketten zu Tage. Die ausführlichen Erläuterungen der Anleitung sind zwar sehr schön zu lesen und verständlich geschrieben, als Nachschlagewerk ist sie jedoch kaum zu gebrauchen. Laut Handbuch siedelt es sich auf einem langsamen Rechner genauso schnell wie auf einer PC-Rakete - das heißt jedoch nicht, daß man bei einem 386-Prozessor auf Ruckel-Orgien verzichten muß. Ab einem vernünftigen 486-Rechner kann man unter SVGA beinahe problemlos seine baulichen Fähigkeiten unter Beweis stellen. Die hohe Auflösung sorgt zwar für wesentlich mehr Übersicht auf dem Spielfeld, ist wegen der Zwergen-Darstellung jedoch nur auf größeren Monitoren zu empfehlen.

  Nachdem der Spieler die Handbuch-Abfrage mittels Puzzle-Spiel überstanden hat, laden einige Spieloptionen zur Erkundung ein. Neben 6 Trainingsmissionen und 30 festgelegten Einzel-Einsätzen stehen veränderbare Ein- oder Zweispieler-Aufträge zur Verfügung. Interessant ist dabei der Team-Modus, der es zwei Spielern mittels Split-Screen erlaubt, gemeinsame Sache gegen die Computer-Gegner zu machen. Im Demo-Modus baut der Computer zur Belustigung des Zuschauers gegen sich selbst.

  Ziel des Spiels ist es, die Gegner einer Mission derart zu beherrschen, daß 75% des Landes und der Ritter-Streitkräfte dem Spieler gehören. Zu diesem Zweck wird zunächst das Schloß als Mittelpunkt der weiteren Baubestrebungen in Reichweite von benötigtem Baumaterial plaziert. Nach der Rohstoffsicherung geht es vornehmlich um den raschen Aufbau eines funktionierenden Wirtschaftskreislaufes mit Hilfe von über 20 Gebäuden und Berufen und um die Erweiterung des Grundbesitzes. Gegnerische Wachanlagen und Gebäude werden durch den Einsatz der rekrutierten und trainierten Ritter abgefackelt.

  Mit den Siedlern erwirbt der Käufer ein Strategie-Spiel, das eine putzige Aufmachung mit einem komplexen Spielsystem verbindet. Der günstige Verkaufspreis sollte auch alle bisherigen Siedler-Ignoranten zum Kauf animieren. Die Benutzung des aktuellen Bug-Fixes Version 1.1 löst zwar Sound-Probleme, behebt jedoch beispielsweise nicht den Joystick-Bug bei gespeicherten Spielständen von 2-Spieler-Missionen.

      Bewertungskasten

  - VGA/SVGA
  - Roland / General Midi
  - Mindestens: 386 DX (33 Mhz), 4 MB RAM
  - Empfohlen: 486 DX (33 Mhz), 8 MB RAM
  - Multiplayer: 2-Spieler-Option mit Split-Screen
  - Handbuch: 134 Seiten + Referenzkarte
  - Sprache: deutsch
  - Kopierschutz: Handbuch
  - Grafik: 75 %
  - Sound: 70 %
  - Handling: 75 %
  - Spielspaß: 85 %



*Komplettlösung*

 Bauvorschriften

  Hinter der liebevollen Aufmachung der "Siedler" steckt ein knackiges Strategie-Spiel, das zu wochenlangen Bau-Meetings einlädt. Im Games-Guide erfährt der Leser alles über die wichtigen ersten Schritte, die Zusammenhänge des komplexen Wirtschaftssystems und die Möglichkeiten der kriegerischen Auseinandersetzung mit allzu aggressiven Konkurrenten.

  Im Juni 1994 erblickte die PC-Version der "Siedler" das Licht der Spiele-Welt, nachdem das Spiel schon vorher auf dem Amiga für einen Siedlungsboom sorgen konnte. In den Staaten wurde das Produkt von SSI unter dem Namen "Serf City" vertrieben und entwickelte sich auch dort - wie schon im deutschsprachigen Raum zuvor - zu einem Renner. Da man bei Blue Byte derartige Erfolge mit einer Fortsetzung kommentiert, werden die Siedler unter dem Arbeitstitel Die Römer neue Bauerfahrungen sammeln können.

  Als Einsteiger empfiehlt es sich, die sechs Tutorial-Missionen durchzuspielen und anschließend einige selbstgeschnitzte Aufträge zu absolvieren - selbstverständlich mit einem dümmlichen Gegner und einem dicken Lagerbestand. Auf diese Weise kommt man sehr schnell mit den komplexen Zusammenhängen zurecht und kann sich den 30 vorgefertigten Levels zuwenden.

  Baubeginn
  Nach dem Start der ersten zehn Mission sollte sofort abgespeichert und dann in Ruhe das Gelände sondiert werden. Der Bauplatz für das heimatliche Schloß ist gerade bei kleineren Welten äußerst wichtig - also bitte keine Wüste in Reichweite und nicht direkt an ein Gebirge bauen. Granitfelsen und Wälder sind selbstverständlich lebensnotwendig, und auch ein See ist anfangs nicht zu verachten - wenn nicht gerade ein Gegner auf der anderen Seite seine Schaufel auspackt. Die Gelände-Information des zuschaltbaren Geologen ist mit Vorsicht zu genießen, da er mit seinen Erfolgsmeldungen oftmals etwas übertreibt. Am besten wartet man ab, an welchen Stelle die Computer-Gegner bauen, lädt den Anfangsspielstand und holt sich die Geologen-Info - schon hat man für die Anfangsmissionen eigentlich immer ein sehr lauschiges Plätzchen zum Bauen gefunden. Steht das Schloß, lohnt sich ein Blick in den Warenkeller - vor allem den Grundbestand an Holz bzw. Granit und an Waffen bzw. Schilden sollte man gut im Hinterkopf behalten.
  Hat man für den Anfang ausreichend Baumaterial, ist ein rascher Aufbau von Wachhütten dringend anzuraten. Mit Hilfe dieser Anlagen lassen sich sehr schnell wichtige Siedlungsgebiete wie Gebirge, Seen oder Granitvorkommen einverleiben, nur sollte man dabei genau auf einen effizienten Wegebau achten. Holzfäller -und Försterhütte, Granitsteinbruch und Sägewerk sind die nächsten Bauobjekte - bei Seelage darf es auch eine Unterkunft für den Fischer sein. Da der Steinmetz seine bildhauerischen Künste immer von rechts an den Granitsteinen ausläßt, darf ihm hier auch nichts im Wege stehen; also bitte ausreichend Freiraum halten. Wichtig ist, große Bauplätze in Schloßnähe und zwischen Schloß und Gebirge vorerst dem Naturschutz zu überlassen, da diese später dringend benötigt werden.

  Richtfest
  Sind diese Standard-Gebäude errichtet, geht es an den sinnvollen Aufbau der Nahrungs- und Warenkette. Die Endprodukte der Nahrungskette (Fisch, Fleisch und Brot) sind nur für Bergwerke von Bedeutung; deshalb sollten die ersten Lebensmittel ungefähr zeitgleich mit der Fertigstellung der Minen anrollen.


  Gezielt eingesetzte Fischer sorgen für eine gewisse Grundproduktion, die bei fachmännischen Einsatz (also keine Überfischung) erste Anlaufschwierigkeiten überbrücken kann. Auf Dauer ist die Errichtung einer Farm oder einer Schweinezucht jedoch unerläßlich, wobei die Beschaffenheit des Geländes hier die Entscheidung bestimmt. Stehen große Flächen zur Verfügung, ist der Anbau von Weizen die richtige Wahl - notfalls stellt man zwei Holzfäller für die Abholzung bereit und forstet einen Wald an anderer Stelle auf. Ferkeleien sind zwar weniger platzintensiv, dafür aber auch nicht ganz so wirtschaftlich. Da Nahrungsmittel bei Bedarf direkt an die Minen transportiert werden, macht es wenig Sinn, die Güter über das Schloß oder eventuelle Lager laufen zu lassen. Es bietet sich also an, den Schlachthof bzw. die Bäckerei möglichst in Reichweite der Gebirge zu plazieren - so spart man den räumlichen Umweg über das Schloß incl. potentieller Stauprobleme und kann nur die Überschüsse dorthin abgeben.

  Wirtschaftsplanung
  Grundsätzlich sollte die Standortplanung der einzelnen Gebäude die oftmals mehrstufige Produktionsstruktur der Güter berücksichtigen. Einzelne Bauwerke einer solchen Struktur sind optimalerweise in Form von Produktionsinseln anzulegen, was die Endproduktion des betreffenden Gutes beschleunigt und für geringere Transportprobleme sorgt. Die Nahrungsproduktion ist beispielsweise so zu konzipieren, daß die betroffenen Gebäude (Farm-Mühle-Bäcker-Mine bzw. Farm-Bauernhof-Schlachthof-Mine) möglichst nah zusammenliegen. Auf keinen Fall dürfen Zuliefer-Transporte über die Kreuzung am Schloß oder an Lagern abgewickelt werden, da diese Hauptumschlagstelle für lagerverlassende Waren genutzt wird und dadurch schon genug Transport-Engpässe entstehen. Es ist natürlich nicht ganz unproblematisch, Bauwerke mit Hinblick auf die Nähe zur weiterverarbeitenden Industrie zu errichten; eine gewisse Standortplanung ist wegen der logistischen Probleme jedoch unerläßlich.
  Neben der Sicherung der Nahrungskette ist der effektive Aufbau der Warenkette von elementarer Bedeutung für den erfolgreichen Abschluß einer Mission. Obwohl das Schloß nicht in unmittelbarer Nähe zu einem Gebirge errichtet werden sollte, ist das schnelle Erschließen der hügeligen Umgebung erforderlich; am besten umzingelt man diese mit Wachhütten, da die gerade erbaute Goldmine sonst vielleicht einem expandierenden Gegner zum Opfer fällt.

  Der Berg ruft
  Um die Geologen-Schar auf die Pirsch zu schicken, ist bekanntlich das Flaggen-Pflanzen und die Errichtung einer Anbindung Voraussetzung. Straßen durch das Gebirge sollten jedoch gleich so gewählt werden, daß sie gut mit einer Abbaustätte verbunden werden können. Zu diesem Zweck schaltet man die Bau-Hilfsanzeige zu und merkt sich die Stellen, an denen Bauplätze für Minen vorhanden sind. Die Anzeige gibt im übrigen einen relativ guten Hinweis auf die Anzahl der Vorkommen (nicht auf die Art der förderbaren Rohstoffe); wimmelt es in einem Bergabschnitt also von potentiellen Minen-Baustellen, kann man mit einiger Sicherheit von einem großen Vorkommen ausgehen. Die emsigen Geologen sollten sehr verstreut eingesetzt werden, da sie ihr Einsatzgebiet eher zufällig ansteuern und nicht den eigentlichen Anweisungen folgen. Je größer der Anteil des Spielers am Berg ist, desto länger wuseln die bärtigen Kollegen auf diesem herum.
  Stellen die Geologen mehr als zwei Schilder mit großen Kreisen auf, ist sofort der Bau der entsprechenden Mine anzuordnen. Obwohl man Gold und Eisen eigentlich immer brauchen kann, sollte von der Kohle am meisten gefördert werden - schließlich wird es in den Schmelzen und beim Waffenschmied benötigt. Granitminen sind dann interessant, wenn die Steine zur Neige gehen oder wenn die Landschaft grundsätzlich eher steinlos ist. Nach dem Bau von Gold- und Eisenminen ist die Errichtung der Gold- und Eisenschmelze an der Reihe. Diese sollten wie auch die nun fälligen Behausungen für Schmied und Schlosser zwischen Gebirge und Schloß/Lager liegen, da man sich dadurch unnötige Wege erspart. Der Waffenschmied sollte dabei idealerweise in der Nähe des Schlosses ansässig sein, da die produzierten Schilde und Schwerter direkt dorthin gebracht werden, um damit arbeitslose Siedler anzuwerben.

  Bauboom
  Nachdem weitere Holz- und Granitquellen für den raschen Aufbau der elementaren Gebäude erschlossen sind, geht es an die sinnvolle Erweiterung der Besitzungen. Gerade bei kleineren Welten ist ein ausreichender Bauabstand zur gegnerischen Grenze enorm wichtig, da man sonst leicht angefangene Baustellen verliert. Erspäht man eine gegnerische Wachhütten-Baustelle, die in Konkurrenz zu eigenen Expansionsvorhaben steht, empfiehlt sich die Beobachtung der Baufortschritte. Ist der Weg vom Schloß zum eigenen Bauplatz lang und steil oder sind Baumaterialien momentan knapp, lohnt es sich vielleicht, die angefangene Wachhütte abzureißen und anderweitig aufzubauen. Geraten eigene Wachhütten ins Hinterland, sollten Sie ruhigen Gewissens abgerissen werden; im Zweifelsfall speichert man vorher, um auch sicherzustellen, daß die Grenze dadurch nicht zu des Spielers Ungunsten verschoben wird. Genauso sollte man arbeitslose Steinmetze aus ihren Hütten vertreiben, da sie im Schloß als Rekruten wahrscheinlich dringender gebraucht werden.
  Erscheint im Baumenü gerade einmal keine Wachanlage, so kann dies neben einem Mangel an Grundbaustoffen zwei Gründe haben. Zum einen kann es passieren, daß trotz ausreichenden Waffenbestandes momentan keine Ritter vorhanden sind. Um dies zu umgehen, kann man entweder über die Grenzlagen-Einstellung die Bemannung der Wachanlagen reduzieren oder direkt arbeitslose Siedler zum Wachdienst anheuern. Fehlen trotz einer ganzen Meute an willigen Rekruten die entsprechenden Waffen, sollte man die Transport-Prioritäten zugunsten von Eisen und Kohle erhöhen und damit den Waffenschmied stärker auslasten.
  Die Standortplanung von Verteillagern sollte die Auswirkungen der Grenzsituation während der Bauzeit berücksichtigen. Nach der Burg ist das Lager das aufwendigste Bauwerk und hat dementsprechend eine lange Bauphase; man sollte also auf jeden Fall einen ausreichenden Abstand zur gegnerischen Grenze halten. Lager sollten immer in der Nähe der Grundbaustoffe Holz und Granit liegen, damit weiter entfernte Bauvorhaben vom Lagervorrat bedient werden können. Außerdem ist ein solches Gebäude immer mit mindestens einem Wachturm zu sichern, da ein aggressiver Gegner immer versuchen wird, derart lohnende Ziele anzugreifen.

  Verkehrswegeplanung
  Die Erfolgschancen der Siedler hängen in starkem Maße vom Aufbau des Logistik-Systems ab. Aus diesem Grunde ist es auch so wichtig, von Anfang an auf einen effizienten Verkehrswegebau zu achten. Die Entfernung zwischen zwei Gebäuden hängt dabei nicht von der sichtbaren Entfernung ab, sondern hauptsächlich von der Anzahl der Teilstrecken. Eine lange Straße ohne Flaggen hat dabei einen wesentlich größeren Transportfluß als eine mit vielen Flaggen abgegrenzte Strecke. Sollte es auf einem solchen flaggenlosen Pfad zu einem Stau kommen, schickt der Computer nämlich wesentlich mehr Transportknechte los, um diesem den Garaus zu machen. Flaggen sollten also nur dann gesetzt werden, wenn man eine Parallelstrecke einweihen will, die einen stark frequentierten Trampelpfad entlastet.


  Die im Handbuch und auch in Computerzeitschriften verbreitete These, daß ein rot gefärbter Abschnitt auf einer mit Flaggen abgegrenzten Teilstrecke schon ausreicht, um die ganze Strecke zu verlangsamen, ist offensichtlich nicht korrekt. Die Geschwindigkeit eines Siedlers richtet sich vielmehr nach der Einfärbung des jeweiligen Abschnittes, auf dem er sich gerade befindet. Setzt man einen grünen Abschnitt als Maßstab für die Höchstgeschwindigkeit fest, so bewegt er sich auf einem gelben Abschnitt ungefähr mit halber und auf einem roten Abschnitt mit einem Viertel dieser Geschwindigkeit.


  Was jedoch für die Errichtung einer durchweg grünen Strecke spricht, ist die Tatsache, daß die Farbe der Abschnitte die Kapazität der Strecke beeinflußt. Wenn eine ausreichend lange grüne Straße beispielsweise 12 Siedler beherbergen kann, so befinden sich auf einer gelben maximal 6 und auf einer roten 3 dieser Gesellen. Zwei gelbe Abschnitte sind also genauso schnell zu bewältigen wie ein roter, können jedoch doppelt soviele Wichte aufnehmen. Ein einzelner roter Abschnitt auf einer sonst grünen Strecke reduziert das tatsächliche Fassungsvermögen auf ein Viertel des maximal möglichen.

  Rush-Hour
  Es gibt viele Auslöser für die alltäglichen Stauprobleme, mit denen sich die Siedler beschäftigen müssen. Viele Schwierigkeiten lassen sich einfach dadurch umgehen, indem man die wichtigen Gebäude der Nahrungs- und Warenkette zum einen in Form von Produktionsinseln aufbaut und zum anderen möglichst zwischen Schloß und Gebirge ansiedelt. Dadurch werden unnötige Wege über die Hauptkreuzung am Schloß bzw. an den Lagern vermieden. Da Schmied und Schlosser beispielsweise zwei Güter zu einem verarbeiten, ist auch darauf zu achten, daß alle die an diesem Prozeß beteiligten Waren nicht über das Schloß laufen.


  Wenn ein Transporteur von Punkt A nach Punkt B ein Gut bewegt, jedoch ohne ein anderes Gut wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurückkehrt, dann ist er theoretisch einen Weg völlig umsonst gelaufen. Um diese Anzahl der Leerfahrten zu verringern, sollte darauf geachtet werden, Transporte in beiden Richtungen zuzulassen. Eine direkte Anbindung zwischen Bäckerei und Kohlemine erlaubt es dem Transportknecht beispielsweise, das Brot auf dem Hinweg und die Kohle auf dem Rückweg zu tragen. Auf keinen Fall sollten mehrere unterschiedliche Waren auf derselben Straße in derselben Richtung bewegt werden. Eine Anordnung Mine / Lager / Mühle / Bäckerei / Farm wird zwangsläufig zu Transportproblemen führen, da hier Getreide und Brot denselben Weg gehen.


  In Kriegszeiten sollte man unnötigen Straßen- und Gebäudebau möglichst vermeiden, da zusätzliche Transporteure und Bauarbeiter nur die Straßen verstopfen. Wenn die eigenen Kriegsmeuten durch die Lande ziehen, sollte man nicht zusätzlich Geologen losschicken, da nur jeweils eine Person an einer Flagge Halt machen darf. Der sorgfältig geplante Vorstoß gegen gegnerische Wachanlagen kann also auch an der mangelnden Straßenkapazität scheitern.

  Attacke!
  Je schneller Soldaten rekrutiert werden, desto länger kann man diese auf ihren Einsatz hin trainieren. Zu diesem Zweck prüft man zu Beginn eines jeden Szenarios den Bestand an Schwertern und Schilden. Ist dieser nicht zu knapp, lohnt es sich meist, die Rekrutierungsquote gegenüber der Standardeinstellung hochzuschrauben. Es darf nur nicht so weit führen, daß keine arbeitswilligen Siedler mehr für sonstige wichtige Berufe zur Verfügung stehen - die Produktion von Angestellten ist hierbei abhängig vom Ausgangswert der Wachstumsrate. Hat man erst einmal die wichtigsten Gebäude hochgezogen, ist es durchaus sinnvoll, arbeitslose Siedler über das Rekrutierungsmenü direkt abzuziehen.


  Das Training der Ritter findet nur im heimatlichen Schloß in ausreichender Geschwindigkeit statt, weshalb man zu Beginn eines Szenarios die Bemannung der Wachanlagen auf ein Minimum beschränken sollte. Außerdem sind in Grenzhütten stationierte schwache Ritter regelmäßig gegen ihre gut trainierten Kollegen im Schloß auszutauschen - wenn der Feind nicht gerade dabei ist, sich auf ihr Terrain vorzubewegen.


  Beim Angriff auf eine gegnerische Anlage ist zu beachten, daß die Motivation der eigenen Truppen stark von den Goldvorräten in deren Unterkunft abhängt (im Transport befindliches Gold zählt nicht dazu). Während der Verteidiger immer eine Moral von 100% hat, fängt die Moral des Angreifers bei mageren 25% an. Bevor also ein besonders wichtiges Ziel angegriffen wird, sollte der Goldvorrat der am nächsten liegenden Anlage überprüft werden; notfalls sollte man die Transportprioritäten zugunsten von Gold verändern. Bei den Ritter-Einstufungen ist zu beachten, daß die nächsthöhere Stufe immer eine doppelt so hohe Kampfkraft wie die vorausgegangene Stufe bedeutet. Gerade am Anfang einer Mission - wenn die Goldvorräte noch keine schwindelerregenden Ausmaße erreicht haben - ist also große Vorsicht geboten, wenn man keine deftige Niederlage einfahren will. Um gegen einen feindlichen Ritter der Stufe 1 eine faire Gewinnchance zu haben, muß man beispielsweise einen Ritter der Stufe 3 in das Feld ziehen lassen.


  Die Übernahme eines feindlichen Postens wirkt sich nur dann moralsteigernd aus, wenn auch etwas Gold darin gestapelt wurde. Den Super-Moral-Bonus von +25% gibt es nur beim Schleifen des gegnerisches Lustschlosses - leider gilt dies jedoch umgekehrt auch für den Fall, daß man seines an den Gegner verliert. Geht ein goldiger Außenposten flöten, bewegt sich die Moral der eigenen Truppen ebenfalls in den Keller.

  Grenzerfahrungen
  Bevor man erste Angriffe gegen Computer-Gegner startet, stößt man in der Regel zuerst an dessen Grenzen. Gesicherte Grenzen gilt es mit mindestens einem Wachturm zu schützen - Wachhütten mit maximal drei Soldaten sind schnell vom Gegner überrannt. Wachhütten im Hinterland der Grenzen sollten möglichst aufgegeben werden, da sich der Gegner sonst eher auf diese wehrlosen Gebäude als auf einen vollbesetzten Wachturm stürzt. Um dies zu vermeiden, sollte ein aggressiver Gegner solange mit schwachen Soldaten hingehalten werden, bis man ausreichend höherstufige Ritter gezüchtet hat. Diese Beschäftigungstaktik ist notwendig, wenn man dem Training im Heimatschloß große Bedeutung zukommen läßt - sonst kann es leicht passieren, daß die starken Ritter im Schloß mitansehen müssen, wie ihre schwachbrüstigen Kollegen an der Front gemetzelt werden.
  Angriffe gegen die Computer-Gegner sind immer mit Hinblick auf deren Schwachstellen einzuleiten - ein nicht ausreichend gedecktes Lagerhaus oder eine kaum gesicherte Gold- oder Eisenmine stellen wichtige strategische Ziele dar. Bei der Planung sollte die voraussichtliche Veränderung der Grenze durch das Plätten der anvisierten Wachanlage mit berücksichtigt werden. Leider wenden listige Computer-Gegner genau dieselbe Tatktik an, weshalb es man tunlichst vermeiden sollte, ganz offensichtliche Schwachstellen auf Dauer bestehen zu lassen.
  Die Einstell-Optionen des Ritter-Menüs erlauben es, die Qualität der losgeschickten Rittersleute zu verändern. Hinhalte-Taktiken sind eher mit unerfahrenen Rekruten durchzuführen, während lohnende Ziele immer mit alten Haudegen besucht werden sollten. Greift der Gegner eine lebenswichtige Anlage an, gibt es nur einen Weg, zusätzliche (vorzugsweise erfahrene) Einheiten zu deren Verteidigung abzukommandieren. Dazu wählt man ein gegnerisches Ziel aus, das ungefähr in Richtung der angegriffenen Anlage liegt - treffen die Einheiten aufeinander, beginnt eine Schlacht auf offenem Feld.


  Extrakasten 1: Level-Codes

  1: Start
  2: Station
  3: Unity
  4: Wave
  5: Export
  6: Option
  7: Record
  8: Scale
  9: Sign
  10: Acorn
  11: Chopper
  12: Gate
  13: Island
  14: Legion
  15: Piece
  16: Rival
  17: Savage
  18: Xaver
  19: Blade
  20: Beacon
  21: Pasture
  22: Omnus
  23: Tribute
  24: Fountain
  25: Chude
  26: Trailer
  27: Canyon
  28: Repress
  29: Yoki
  30: Passive


  Extrakasten 2: Tip zur Lagerhausverwaltung

  Wenn man mehrere Lagerhäuser gebaut hat, um neue Bauprojekte in entlegenen Regionen angehen zu können, ärgert man sich zurecht, wenn nur eines der Lager mit Baumaterial gefüllt ist. Um den langwierigen Transport von Holz oder Granit aus diesem Lager zu den betreffenden Stellen zu umgehen, stellt man zuerst sicher, daß im Warenfluchtmenü Holz und Granit an erster Stelle stehen. Weiterhin sind die Warenprioritäten so festzulegen, daß die beiden Grundbaustoffe auch bevorzugt transportiert werden. Schließlich wählt man per Spezialklick das gut gefüllte Lager aus und gibt den Befehl zur Flucht. Sobald genügend Waren das Lager verlassen haben, widerruft man den Befehl und kann nun beobachten, wie die geräumten Artikel abtransportiert werden.


  Extrakasten 3: Bug-Beseitigung

  Im 2-Spieler-Modus greift Siedler 1 zur Maus und Siedler 2 zum Joystick. Sollte man jedoch später einen Spielstand laden, wird der Joystick leider seinen Dienst verweigern, da man ihn nicht mehr kalibrieren kann. Um dieses Problem zu umghen, startet man einfach einen neuen 2-Spieler-Auftrag und wechselt nach erfolgter Kalibrierung in das Hauptmenü zurück. Lädt man jetzt den alten Spielstand, ist der Joystick auch einsatzbereit.
  Ein anderer Bug ist leider nicht so ohne weiteres zu umgehen. Es kann im Spiel vorkommen, daß das heimatliche Schloß plötzlich keine Waren mehr freigibt - obwohl kein Stau auf den schloßnahen Wegen zu sehen ist. Die Evakuierung der gesamten Waren hilft leider auch nicht weiter, selbst das Laden des letzten Spielstandes löst das Problem nicht. Will man die gesamte Mission nicht noch einmal neu spielen, hilft nur das komplette Abreißen aller Straßen um das Schloß und der im Bau befindlichen Gebäude. Daraufhin baut man eine neue Straße zu einem angelegten Bauplatz und kann so die Waren wieder aus dem Schloß bewegen.


  Extrakasten 4: Siedlungsbau

  Folgende Tabelle gibt Auskunft über die für ein bestimmtes Gebäude benötigten Baumaterialien und die Reihenfolge der Materialverwendung.

  Gebäude                               Holz       Stein       Reihenfolge

  Steinbruch                            2             0             HH
  Försterhütte                         2             0             HH
  Fischerhütte                         2             0             HH
  Holzfällerhütte                    2             0             HH
  Sägewerk                              3             2             HHSSH

  Schlachthof                         2             1             HSH
  Bäckerei                               2             1             HHS
  Windmühle                          3             1             HHSH
  Farm                                     4             1             HHHSH
  Bauernhof                           4             1             hhhsh

  Schmiede                             2             1             HSH
  Bootsbauer                          3             0             HHH
  Schlosserei                           3             3             hhsshs
  Lager                                     4             3             hhhsssh

  Goldmine                             5             0             hhhhh
  Goldschmelzwerk               4             1             HHSHH
  Eisenmine                            5             0             hhhhh
  Eisenschmelzwerk              3             2             HHSHS
  Kohlemine                           5             0             hhhhh
  Granitmine                           4             1             hhshh

  Wachhütte                           1             1             HS
  Wachturm                            2             3             hhsss
  Burg                                      5             5             hhhhsssssh

  Extrakasten 5: Belegung der Wachanlagen

  Je nach Grenzlage kann man am Belegungsplan der Wachmannschaften herumschrauben. Folgende Tabelle gibt Auskunft über die Auswirkungen der einzelnen Einstellungen.

                                 Wachhütte           Wachturm            Burg

  Voll                        3                             6                             12
  Gut                         2                             4                             9
  Mittel                     2                             3                             6
  Schwach               1                             2                             3
  Minimum             1                             1                             1


  Extrakasten 6: Lets cheat

  Hat man einen hartnäckigen Gegner an einer umkämpften Grenze, dann wünscht sich der Spieler vielleicht schon einmal, einige Wachanlagen direkt nebeneinander aufbauen zu können. In der Regel weigert sich das Programm jedoch, indem es dieselben im Baumenü einfach nicht anzeigt. Mit eingeschaltetem Bauhilfsmenü sucht man sich einfach einen potentiellen Bauplatz direkt neben der Wachanlage und ruft das Baumenü auf. Erscheint hier keine Wacheinrichtung, verläßt man das Menü und scrollt mittels der rechten Maustaste den Bauplatz aus dem sichtbaren Bildschirm. Anschließend scrollt man wieder zurück und kann nun im Baumenü auch wieder Wachhütten anwählen.
  Ihre Wachanlage ist in einer aussichtlosen Situation und steht kurz vor der Übernahme durch den Gegner? Sie wollen das angehäufte Gold in der Hütte jedoch nicht dem Feind überlassen? Dann bleibt nur eine radikale Möglichkeit: das Gebäude abfackeln. Wird eine Anlage angegriffen, kann sie jedoch nicht so ohne weiteres mehr zerstört werden. Zu diesem Zweck muß man einen neuen Bauauftrag an der Stelle des alten Gebäudes anordnen und kann damit den Abriß der Anlage bewirken. Das Gold verschwindet zwar dadurch, dafür ist der Gegner ob des fehlenden Angriffssobjekts jedoch sehr verwirrt und kassiert nicht die gehorteten Goldvorräte.


  Extrakasten 7: Straßenbau

  Eine Möglichkeit, von Anfang an ein gutes Transportsystem aufzubauen und dabei keine großen Bauplätze zu verschwenden, besteht darin, große Gebäude ohne Wegeanbindung in der Landschschaft zu plazieren (notfalls kappt man die Verbindungsflagge). Auf diese Weise betoniert man nicht die erst später notwendigen Bauplätze der Nahrungs- und Warenkette zu - was leider schnell passieren kann, da während des Wegebaus das Bauhilfsmenü verschwindet.


  Hat man ein Gebäude direkt neben eine existierende Straße gesetzt, ist es nicht notwendig, extra einen Weg bis zu dieser hinzuführen. Macht man einen Spezialklick auf die Flagge vor dem betreffenden Bau, erkennt man nun kleine rote Pfeile im auftauchenden Menü - hier wählt man lediglich die Richtung zur Straße aus, worauf das Programm selbständig die Straße auf die Flagge hin verändert. Auf diese Weise spart man sich das zusätzliche Setzen einer Flagge und damit einen Transportknecht.


----------

